
Ask HN: Any good resources for creating a blockchain? - jklein11
I&#x27;m interested in learning about how blockchains work. I see there is alot of information on cryptocurrencies but I know there are other applications for blockchain. Have you found any good resources? Some kind of how-to or tutorial would be awesome!
======
neboysa
Check out hyperledger.org - Fabric (a blockchain implementation) and Composer
(tool to build apps/network on top of Fabric). Docs are pretty good, and there
are no built-in currencies, coins, tradings and similar crap. And it is
relatively easy to have it up and running locally and to deploy custom code on
it (it is Go)

------
erAck
[https://github.com/anders94/blockchain-
demo](https://github.com/anders94/blockchain-demo)

------
dozzie
Start with a tutorial for cryptography. If you are dilettante in cryptography
in general, whatever you do with blockchain will be broken by design.

~~~
jklein11
Any good cryptography tutorials you can recommend?

------
PaulHoule
One option would be to work with Ethereum. You can boot up your own instance
of it and write your own applications that run in it.

~~~
quickthrower2
Mine is still "booting up" i.e. downloading the block chain. It's been a
month.

~~~
sova
Can you find stable mirrors for the first N gigabytes?

